# TH400 Problems



## MrEscoop (Oct 6, 2016)

I've got a 69 GTO which has a TH400, but when I try to shift into reverse it goes into neutral. The other gears are messed up too. Neutral is drive, drive and low gear work as drive too. Park puts it in park. Does anyone have a diagnosis on this problem?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MrEscoop said:


> I've got a 69 GTO which has a TH400, but when I try to shift into reverse it goes into neutral. The other gears are messed up too. Neutral is drive, drive and low gear work as drive too. Park puts it in park. Does anyone have a diagnosis on this problem?


You may have a few different scenarios going on. Your back lock linkage may be out of adjustment. Your shift cable may be helping cause this too or in combination with the back lock linkage. Take a look at the shift cable. It should not be stretched taunt, check the cable as it is attached to the bracket. Look to see if the sheath is still crimped, it may be torn away from the crimped part and as the gears are shifted the cable could be binding there preventing the gear shift from proper placement. The cable though if there is an issue there will give you resistance in the shifter when you go to engage it. Your issue IMO is with your back lock linkage adjustment. If your back lock linkage is out of whack it will mess up your alignments. Take your hands and wrap them around your steering column and try and turn it. My guess is you will be able to and you shouldn't. If you can, your back lock linkage needs adjusted. Pictures of that area would help.


----------



## jpg68gto (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a similar issue as this except every gear position is forward. I am guessing it is an adjustment but looking for input. I adjusted the shift cable because i did not have park, all other gears were good, i now have park but only forward gears. 1968 GTO TH400


----------

